

I stopped complaining for a month. A survivor’s tale. - tblancpain
https://medium.com/p/4ba7695dba4e

======
migrantgeek
I didn't know this was a thing but I think I'll make April STFUApril for me
and give it a try.

I definitely complain too often. I even complain about others who complain.

------
mkuhn
I almost participated but I couldn't bear not to swear.

